# NetBeans Dokumentation anderer Projekte



## J90 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
habe leider bisher nirgends was dazu gefunden. 
Ich möchte die Dokumentation einer Methode von Projekt B im Projekt A  gezeigt bekommen. Leider wird in der Autovervollständigung bzw. dem kleinen Popup nur die Doku der Methoden aus dem gleichen Projekt gezeigt. Da meine Projekte kontinuerlich wachsen, wäre eine Einsicht von Vorteil..


----------



## mrBrown (18. Mai 2018)

http://wiki.netbeans.org/FaqJavaDoc#Adding_Javadoc_via_the_Library_Manager ?


----------



## J90 (18. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank, so hats nicht funktioniert, aber mit dem Klick auf Attach Javadoc beim Popup gings.
Hätte man vermutlich auch so drauf kommen können, übliche Faulheit das Handbuch zu lesen..


----------

